# Australian Nationals 2011



## TimMc (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to propose the following competition:


*Australian Nationals 2011*

*Date:* Aug 27-28, 2011
*Time:* 9:00am to 5:00pm
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* Melbourne Central
*Address:* 211 LaTrobe Street, Melbourne VIC 3000
*Website:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au
*Organiser:* RMIT Rubik's Cube Club
*WCA Delegates:* Dene Beardsley and Tim McMahon

*Events:*
Every event _except_ "Fewest Moves" and "Feet".

*Registration:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au

*Registration Fee:* AU$10 (Competitors), Free (RMIT Students)

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds great. Can I go MC again please? I promise I wont lose the microphone again.....


----------



## sauso (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome! looking forward to it. +1 for fazdad MCing


----------



## pappas (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure melbourne centrals the greatest idea as it has limited space, its noisy and last time people threw food at us from the top level (also during solves).


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm not sure melbourne centrals the greatest idea as it has limited space, its noisy and last time people threw food at us from the top level (also during solves).


Yes, this is my main concern, it's disappointing that while we're down on the floor it's completely beyond our control.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2011)

fazdad, sounds good, but if you're going to state facts (9 quintillion possible combinations is wrong for the 3x3) get them right 
But MCing was cool :tu


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay


----------



## TimMc (Jul 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Sounds great. Can I go MC again please? I promise I wont lose the microphone again.....


 
Should be able to. I might buy a microphone... I've an amp/speaker...

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 7, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm not sure melbourne centrals the greatest idea as it has limited space, its noisy and last time people threw food at us from the top level (also during solves).



Noise: I'll schedule events around the clock going off this time. I can't do much about spectators talking but we can try to control judges and competitors (being quiet).

Space: I've asked for more space this time.

Security: They'll be on call. Hopefully the fact that the old section of the food court is blocked off might mean that less *****s are standing directly above us and throwing things.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2011)

3 rounds 3x3, 2x2.
2 rounds Pyraminx, OH, 4x4, 3BLD.
1 round 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Square-1, Clock, Multi, 4BLD, 5BLD, Magic, Master Magic.
Yes? If this is correct I can write a mock schedule.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 8, 2011)

I forgot about the food court being blocked off, hopefully it's still like that during the event.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 3



3 rounds - 3x3, 2x2, oh
2 rounds - pyr, 4x4, bf
1 round - 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, sq1, clk, mbf, bf4, bf5, mgc, mmgc

The cut-offs wont be as harsh this time...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 8, 2011)

I should be there, can't wait.



TimMc said:


> The cut-offs wont be as harsh this time...


 
So like 2:45 5x5 cutoff? That would be awesome, I can finally get an official average.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 8, 2011)

it's a good thing the comp's held in Melbourne Central cos it's been a while since a Aussie comp HASN'T been held in RMIT spiritual centre.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 8, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> it's a good thing the comp's held in Melbourne Central cos it's been a while since a Aussie comp HASN'T been held in RMIT spiritual centre.


 
RMIT Spiritual Centre is a great venue, so I don't mind having all our comps there.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the spiritual centre too as cubism is a sort of religion to some...


----------



## AsianCubing (Jul 8, 2011)

I would go but my mum wouldn't let me


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> So like 2:45 5x5 cutoff? That would be awesome, I can finally get an official average.



Yeah,

4x4 1:45
5x5 2:45
oh 55?

Tim.


----------



## Zbox95 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm an aussie, but what is "MCing"?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 9, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> Ok, I'm an aussie, but what is "MCing"?


 
"Master of Ceremonies" ~ essentially speaking with a microphone (calling out events ~ what's up next?, trivia etc).

I'll look for a microphone today <.<

The venue doesn't have chairs and RUSU don't either. I'll need to hire some... >.>

Tim.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 9, 2011)

I would go but I live on the other side of the globe, sounds like a great event though.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 9, 2011)

With Lanyard stuff. I don't know where my MWO 2011 one is but I got my MS0 2011 one. Would it be alright if I use that one instead?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, that should be fine.


----------



## sauso (Jul 9, 2011)

How many chairs you need? my work is just round the corner and i may be able to get some...


----------



## TimMc (Jul 10, 2011)

sauso said:


> How many chairs you need? my work is just round the corner and i may be able to get some...


 
Looking for about 20.... 8 for the stage. 2 for scramblers. 10 for the competitor area...

Tim.


----------



## sauso (Jul 10, 2011)

will check tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## toastman (Jul 11, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to propose the following competition:
> 
> ...


 
Hells yeah! TOASTMAN in the house. Glad to see there'll be some MULTIBLD action!


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 11, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Security: They'll be on call. Hopefully the fact that the old section of the food court is blocked off might mean that less *****s are standing directly above us and throwing things.


 
Glad to hear they'll be around, only comps I've been to have been in the Spiritual Centre where it's been safe lol (but I really do like it there, it has nice lighting from what I can remember).

I'm not sure if my mom booked flights already or what, I'll check with her later. It'll be interesting for me to be competing out in the real world public for the first time, I wonder if I'll get way more nervous than usual haha.

Though I don't know how to do blind, I hope the noise for those events will be minimal for the competitors (plus also I'm hoping there's no people who will shout out heaps if the public is told to be quieter).


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2011)

You'll be fine Kirt, I found it pretty relaxing actually, it's pretty cool getting there at 8am and being in the completely empty center. As for BLD, I'll bring some semi-soundproof headphones if you want to use them.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2011)

Faznub lrn2read, he isn't competing in bld 
I got there first, it was megaquiet.
I recall last time the lighting was crap when the natural light faded, and people failed megaminx because of it. What're our options? Also, I hope the chairs are higher this time


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 13, 2011)

rofl hahaha, thanks for offering Feliks 
(but as Tim said, I'm not competing in blind )

edit:
.. and also, my flights have been booked for the comp


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2011)

David Lim and I are considering visiting for a holiday as it coincides with our uni holiday.
Any idea how soon we'd have to decide before flights get expensive?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 18, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> David Lim and I are considering visiting for a holiday as it coincides with our uni holiday.
> Any idea how soon we'd have to decide before flights get expensive?


 
About 3-4 weeks out. I'd say you'd need to have the tickets booked by the 4th of August... Welcome to crash at my place 

Tim.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just wondering, could we have a round of feet. No one in Aussie have got an official ranking for it. It shouldn't take that long to do because there is only going to be 3 solves each and not many competitors.

Also, does anyone know what is the unofficial record for feet in Aussie?


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree, it would be good to just have a quick combined final just for fun


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I just wondering, could we have a round of feet. No one in Aussie have got an official ranking for it. It shouldn't take that long to do because there is only going to be 3 solves each and not many competitors.


 
No


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## hic0057 (Jul 24, 2011)

If we can't have feet at nationals could we have it at Melbourne Cube Day?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> If we can't have feet at nationals could we have it at Melbourne Cube Day?


 
Dene just doesn't want to chance giving up his Continental Record.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Dene just doesn't want to chance giving up his Continental Record.


 
I reckon That if I practice feet I'll be able to beat it


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 24, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> If we can't have feet at nationals could we have it at Melbourne Cube Day?


 
No. Feet solving is stupid.



Mike Hughey said:


> Dene just doesn't want to chance giving up his Continental Record.


 
Sabotage!


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why does everyone have a hatred of Feet solving? If we do have it at comp it shouldn't be too much of a hassle because of lack of competitor and only 3 solves each.
Also, IMO, feet solving would be a massive crowd pleasure event to have and would amaze heaps of non-cuber watching.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it would look silly and make the event seem like a joke. I'm not against having it at an RMIT competition though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Why does everyone have a hatred of Feet solving? If we do have it at comp it shouldn't be too much of a hassle because of lack of competitor and only 3 solves each.
> Also, IMO, feet solving would be a massive crowd pleasure event to have and would amaze heaps of non-cuber watching.


 
I've done feet solving at comp twice. It was a huge hassle, and caused a lot of trouble for the organisers.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Jul 29, 2011)

I really want to go, this is soo interesting


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

... I can't go... too much work and besides I'm too slow to travel 1hour down to melbourne


----------



## Mal (Jul 29, 2011)

Im visiting Melbourne in that week so I might be there.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 7, 2011)

The schedule is up:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/AustralianNationals2011/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wondering why does 4x4 need to go for an hour and fifteen minutes?


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a good point, it probably won't take that long. Not sure how I overlooked that. Anyway, it may as well stay like that as a place to absorb if we're late, or to get ahead of 5x5 if we're doing well.


----------



## toastman (Aug 8, 2011)

Multi-BLD at 9am on a Sunday. YEOWCH.

We don't care though. MultiBLDers are Hardcore. Make it at 5am if you want. Outside in the rain. We don't care.


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2011)

We chose the time when you would have the most quiet. Also, I consulted with the important people before I decided on that time. Deal with it


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

toastman said:


> Multi-BLD at 9am on a Sunday. YEOWCH.
> 
> Make it at 5am if you want.



5 A.M American Pacific Standard time, of course.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2011)

Dene said:


> Also, I consulted with the important people before I decided on that time.


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2011)

<3


----------



## chris w (Aug 14, 2011)

so i can make it , finished exams for the moment , but not sure of accommodation though. any chance of crashing on someones floor?


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2011)

Chrisssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2011)

chris w said:


> so i can make it , finished exams for the moment , but not sure of accommodation though. any chance of crashing on someones floor?


 
You should be able to stay at mine with Aron, if you can bring a sleeping bag your chances improve


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> You should be able to stay at mine with Aron, if you can bring a sleeping bag your chances improve


Im an American so don't call me stupid for this... But do you guys have school right now?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, we're a few weeks into our third term. (There are 4 terms, about 10 weeks each).


----------



## chris w (Aug 15, 2011)

TimMajor: i thought you had Aron and Kirt staying, but if theres space i could deffinately bring a sleeping bag. it would be very much appreciated


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay Chris!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2011)

chris w said:


> TimMajor: i thought you had Aron and Kirt staying, but if theres space i could deffinately bring a sleeping bag. it would be very much appreciated


 
Just Aron, Kirt has a hotel.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Just Aron, Kirt has a hotel.


 
Oh.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Yes, we're a few weeks into our third term. (There are 4 terms, about 10 weeks each).


 
Woah... That's strange... My summer break is just about over (It lasts about 3 months)


----------



## chris w (Aug 15, 2011)

TimMajor: okay thankyou very much thats so good, il book some flights right away


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it so good? 
Coolies?


----------



## chris w (Aug 15, 2011)

yes of course haha


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 15, 2011)

So kiddies who's excited to see Emily in 10 days???


----------



## aronpm (Aug 15, 2011)

everyone!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2011)

omg aronpm comp

byebye single digit ranking


----------



## Daryl (Aug 15, 2011)

So excited for Australian Nationals ! Yeay !


----------



## Florian (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope i'll get a podiums place.
It will be an awesome competition, because the Venue is awesome.
A few friends of me will come for the finals - i hope i can stand the pressure in the finals not like in 3x3 Final at Hamburg Open.
I'm realy looking forward to that competion.
Who is coming on the Friday to Melbourne Central after school for having a last training?


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2011)

Florian said:


> I hope i'll get a podiums place.
> It will be an awesome competition, because the Venue is awesome.
> A few friends of me will come for the finals - i hope i can stand the pressure in the finals not like in 3x3 Final at Hamburg Open.
> I'm realy looking forward to that competion.
> Who is coming on the Friday to Melbourne Central after school for having a last training?


 
LOlololololol you think the venue is awesome. So ignorant.


----------



## Florian (Aug 17, 2011)

Dene said:


> LOlololololol you think the venue is awesome. So ignorant.


 
I don't get it what do you mean?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 17, 2011)

Dene doesn't like the venue


----------



## Florian (Aug 17, 2011)

How can you don't like the venue. Like that there is a bigger non-cuber audience and it is easier for friends to watch me.


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh, you'll see. Just don't get too excited about it. Almost everyone was against using this venue again.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2011)

- The clock
- People
- Way less space
- Noisy

But it's in a good location and has a good atmosphere. Also good publicity, but I'm not sure how we benefit from that.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 17, 2011)

And a great MC if the microphone works. Hope we get enough tables and chairs - we'll need heaps. Hope you can get out of snow covered ChCh Dene....


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah lets just hope you don't screw up MCing like you did before


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2011)

fazdad said:


> And a great MC if the microphone works. Hope we get enough tables and chairs - we'll need heaps. Hope you can get out of snow covered ChCh Dene....


 
Yea fortunately it's warmed up a bit and it's been raining a lot so the snow is mainly slush now and the worst of it is gone.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope Feliks makes a new record.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Yeah lets just hope you don't screw up MCing like you did before


 
What do you mean by that? It was pretty cool, you weren't even there.

I remember the announcement of the venue at the end of last comp, and everyone groaned


----------



## chris w (Aug 18, 2011)

@Tim Major: is it cool if i come down on friday evening, or is it easier if i just come on saturday morning?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2011)

chris w said:


> @Tim Major: is it cool if i come down on friday evening, or is it easier if i just come on saturday morning?


 
Aron will be at the meetup about 2pm, so tell me what time your thinking of. 

On boat back from Tassie now


----------



## aronpm (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Aron will be at the meetup about 2pm, so tell me what time your thinking of.
> 
> On boat back from Tassie now


 Maybe a bit later than that


----------



## chris w (Aug 18, 2011)

well i wont finish school til 3:30, so realistically i dont think i could get there before 7:30-8


----------



## sauso (Aug 18, 2011)

what time is the meetup at Melb Central? I might drop past on my lunch break.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2011)

chris w said:


> well i wont finish school til 3:30, so realistically i dont think i could get there before 7:30-8


 
We'd we gone by then, you could make your way to my house if you want. Prefer if you had dinner elsewhere, as it'd be about 9 by the time you got there, so we would've already had dinner.
It's completely up to you.


----------



## chris w (Aug 18, 2011)

yeh, no thats cool I got tickets for saturday morning. Too much trouble trying to get there early enough on friday night


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking at the schedule, Magic and Master Magic has a 1 minute total limit. So we only have 1 minute to complete all our solves? Seems a little harsh, especially for Master Magic (5 second solve, 7 second scrambling and 5 second break = 17 seconds per solve, so 1 minute 25 seconds total.) Imo 2-5 minutes would be better.

Edit: Could we add on some extra time to Magic and Master Magic and take off a bit from 4x4?


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't worry we aren't going to be anal harsh about those cutoffs. Point being, get in and get out. We aren't wasting a lot of competition time for stupid magics.


----------



## Florian (Aug 19, 2011)

So there is a meet up after school and not only RMIT Club meeting?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2011)

http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2011/#0
:3 Thanks Tim.


----------



## Florian (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Tim (McMahon?)
@Major i wrote you on fb


----------



## andojay (Aug 21, 2011)

The Second floor of Melbourne Central is open. It's just retail shops (glue, crumpler, hype and nike) 

There is a glass covering on the balcony, so i'm hopping that's going to prevent any foods thrown at any competitors or anyone else


----------



## Florian (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Tim (McMahon?)
@Major i wrote you on fb


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2011)

andojay said:


> The Second floor of Melbourne Central is open. It's just retail shops (glue, crumpler, hype and nike)
> 
> There is a glass covering on the balcony, so i'm hopping that's going to prevent any foods thrown at any competitors or anyone else


 
orly, is that glass a new addition?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> orly, is that glass a new addition?


 
Yeah to stop the food.
(the food court where we used to meet up at Melbourne Central has been under renovation for a few months.)


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Yeah to stop the food.
> (the food court where we used to meet up at Melbourne Central has been under renovation for a few months.)


 
Oooh ok that's good. At least that's one problem solved. Just got to destroy that clock...


----------



## digitall (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys, Im new to this site, and i live in melbourne.
Just wondering, what are the times that people usually get?

Im still fairly slow, but i hope i'll be quick enough for the next comp.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2011)

Go to the WCA website and look up past competitions in Melbourne for an idea of what you will be up against. And stop caring about whether you are fast enough, it doesn't matter.


----------



## digitall (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahh ok. Thanks, I would still go to have fun,
At the moment i would be around 75th or something the ranking if i was there.


----------



## andojay (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeh, it's all about doing your best, having fun and meeting other cubers!


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 27, 2011)

2.27 official 2x2 average by me


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.27 official 2x2 average by me


 
why  2.29 isn't fast enough for you?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 27, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.27 official 2x2 average by me


 
What were the times? Good job!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Dan 

Anyway congrats, about time you've stopped "failing" in comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2011)

2.06, 6.00, 2.81, 3.91, 4.21 = 3.64
I failed 
Apparently the last scramble was really easy, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## lachose (Aug 27, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> What were the times? Good job!


(2.13), (2.56), 2.33, 2.34, 2.15
Check the live results here : http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2011/#0

Btw, congrats Cameron, you deserve it ! (and that's not a surprise)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 27, 2011)

Argh...bad results in 4 and 5 bld  hope everyone's saving their mind powers for 3x3 bld


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 27, 2011)

4x4 WR single 30.28


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the way they order competitots based off of time haha


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Faz WR 5x5 average:

1:04.18, 1:02.34, 1:06.08, 1:10.36, 1:02.34 = *1:04.20*


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

2 records, 0 taken back so far


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> 2 records, 0 taken back so far


 
Hasn't had the chance yet besides OH........?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually yes, 4BLD and OH

And also why I said so far


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 27, 2011)

5x5 WR average 1:04.20


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> 5x5 WR average 1:04.20


 
You're late...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

1am here... Going to bed

Hoping to see many records broken in morning


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You're late...


 
i know i didn't see you posted it


----------



## andojay (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, some of the photos have already been uploaded to flickr. Have a look here: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvXS7pf

More photos will be uploaded by tonight. Do enjoy the photos


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 27, 2011)

don't mean to be rude, but what happened to all the WR updates? its quite troublesome to keep checking the live results as it doesn't refresh frequently.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

They are being slow updating it, understandable due to running the competition, but still you shouldn't expect WRs every few minutes. I only see a possible WR in 3bld. Only Pyra/Sq1/3bld is left for today.


----------



## 20four7n (Aug 27, 2011)

lol.. i was watching


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 27, 2011)

As we are at a different venue I didnt really have the space or time to set up my notebook. So thats why no regular updates from me. Also Faz has a really bad cold/flu so he really shouldnt even be there.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 27, 2011)

Failed the first day except for 3x3 . Hope I do better tomorrow


----------



## izovire (Aug 27, 2011)

fazdad said:


> As we are at a different venue I didnt really have the space or time to set up my notebook. So thats why no regular updates from me. Also Faz has a really bad cold/flu so he really shouldnt even be there.


 
oh boy.. wish he could be better...

Just use sanitizer wipes on his cubes so others don't get sick ... owait that will make it slippery


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

Zane 14/17 53
Aron 12/18 52
Faz 5/7 36


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Good to see Faz is doing more memory stuff...but bad to hear he has a flu/cold and he's in a public place 2 days in a row


----------



## slimjamin (Aug 28, 2011)

spewing i couldn't make it. what's a guy gotta do to get a sydney comp happening?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

1:56.96 6x6x6 WR. Faz


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

YAYYYY!!! First world record taken back


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 28, 2011)

He got, _yet again_, another 6.65 single.



RyanReese09 said:


> 1:56.96 6x6x6 WR. Faz



Somewhere, right now, a certain someone is screaming "THIS MEANS WAR!"
Or something less dramatic and cliche.


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

hayssssssss

That's crazy that he just crushed Hays WR, and got sub 2 by a solid amount.

EDIT: Faz potential sub 14 OH average ruined by counting 15. >.<


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

What was the average?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays said:


> What was the average?


 
Not WR, at least.
2:26 and then the sub2 so far.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Ryan how are you getting all this info?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ryan how are you getting all this info?


 
I flew to AUS to watch the competition to specifically make sure I'm the first to post here.

Or I could be trolling you all.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Or I could be trolling you all.


 
whyyoutrollontheseforums???!!!!

I figured you just flew to Australia, but I wasn't sure if you were just messaging someone there


Also, you should volunteer to update live results more often (it hasn't been updated in an hour)


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Not WR, at least.
> 2:26 and then the sub2 so far.


 
So was the sub 2 just super lucky or did her pop on the 2:26? And what about the last solve?
Ands anyone know what his at home PB is?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays said:


> So was the sub 2 just super lucky or did *her* pop on the 2:26? And what about the last solve?
> Ands anyone know what his at home PB is?


 
Feliks is a girl now?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays said:


> So was the sub 2 just super lucky or did her pop on the 2:26? And what about the last solve?
> Ands anyone know what his at home PB is?


 
I'm afraid I don't know any of that, sorry.


theZcuber said:


> whyyoutrollontheseforums???!!!!
> 
> I figured you just flew to Australia, but I wasn't sure if you were just messaging someone there
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'm so busy with competing, I don't have time.

On a side note, I'm breaking so many PBs this comp! Go check out my results!


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

lachose said:


> Check the live results here : http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2011/#0


 


theZcuber said:


> whyyoutrollontheseforums???!!!!
> 
> I figured you just flew to Australia, but I wasn't sure if you were just messaging someone there
> 
> ...



derp


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't say there weren't any, I said it wasn't being updated often (and it was just updated a few minutes ago)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> derp


 
I post before it even goes on there. Well, for 5x5 I posted as it came up (I checked after I posted and it was there), and for 6x6 my posts came long before it was up on live results.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok seriously how are you getting the info, cause, well, you're obviously not there (duh, you say you're competing and you're not on competitors list)


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Feliks is a girl now?


 
she wasn't "before"?

3BLD first round


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

Felik's final solve?


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ok seriously how are you getting the info, cause, well, you're obviously not there (duh, you say you're competing and you're not on competitors list)


 
From people at the competition. The internet is a wonderful thing. I can confirm his 1:56.96.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays said:


> Felik's final solve?


 
No clue. I guess just wait for live results to come in.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:56.96 6x6x6 WR. Faz


 
Are you serious right now? Kevin Hays will be so mad -_-a


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> Are you serious right now? Kevin Hays will be so mad -_-a


 
I hope you realize that he has posted in this thread and knows about it. -.-


----------



## aronpm (Aug 28, 2011)

aronpm 3bld: 45, dnf, dnf


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

1:00.27 5x5 world record.
2:16 6x6 MO3 (2:29 1:56 2:22) <- Anyone know if the 1:56 was super lucky or if the other 2 had pops or something?


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice job Feliks! What's funny is he PMed me on Youtube for me to not expect any new WRs..... Hope his flu gets better too.


----------



## andojay (Aug 28, 2011)

More photos have been uploaded. Enjoy.
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvXS7pf


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 28, 2011)

aronpm said:


> aronpm 3bld: 45, dnf, dnf


 
i was hoping for a WR.... good solve anyway


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays said:


> 1:00.27 5x5 world record.
> 2:16 6x6 MO3 (2:29 1:56 2:22) <- Anyone know if the 1:56 was super lucky or if the other 2 had pops or something?



Ive got it on film - might get uploaded tonight, if not tomorrow hopefully


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

And this is me at the comp this weekend:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/6087345689/in/set-72157627498595836


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Ive got it on film - might get uploaded tonight, if not tomorrow hopefully



so you got all the world records on film?

BTW, was Feliks' 5x5 BLD and 3x3 BLD solves recorded? and also his 3x3 OH OcR?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> so you got all the world records on film?
> 
> BTW, was Feliks' 5x5 BLD and 3x3 BLD solves recorded? and also his 3x3 OH OcR?



I dont do blinds even though i missed his 4x4 a while ago. The OH all got filmed. Ive given all the video files to faz and its up to him to put them up on his channel. I only upload the slo-mo version of a few things to my channel these days.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I dont do blinds even though i missed his 4x4 a while ago. The OH all got filmed. Ive given all the video files to faz and its up to him to put them up on his channel. I only upload the slo-mo version of a few things to my channel these days.



What do you mean by you missed his 4x4? his 4x4 BLD former WR at MSO 2011?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

- Jason is, the Terminator!
- No practise = improvement? Other than the couple solves a day I sometimes do, no practise, yet I improved my average in 2-5 and OH.
- Nub doing BLD first 5BLD success, and in comp!
- Elimination factory solving, the new best event.
- "Let's have top 13 so I can be in the finals!"
- Faz beat Cameron by 0.05 in 2x2 final.
- Speedcubing is not a ****ing sport.
- Did you know, 227 competitions were held last year! Let's repeat this every hour. David, you're becoming the clock 
- This time baby I'll bee-eee, bulleeeeeetprooof. <- is this all they listen to? It was on this year two.
- I'm mega tired so I'll be letting down the 2~ people who read these posts, this is all.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> What do you mean by you missed his 4x4? his 4x4 BLD former WR at MSO 2011?


 

Yep..no-one thought anything was going to happen...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Yep..no-one thought anything was going to happen...


 
lol....faz is really full of surprises....so i guess this time you weren't expecting a 5x5 BLD success from him too? lolz


----------



## sauso (Aug 28, 2011)

was a fun weekend. i was happy with my 27.72 average. down from 46 seconds last comp :O


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

sauso said:


> was a fun weekend. i was happy with my 27.72 average. down from 46 seconds last comp :O


 
Wow nice. That's some huge improvement


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2011)

3bld 

Can't wait to see those 5x5 and 6x6 vids


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

[youtube]l13eNtrrFsQ&feature=feedu[/youtube]

I know you can't see much, but the reaction is the best part


----------



## JasonK (Aug 28, 2011)

DYK

- Luke Bruce had an A-perm at 8?
- That's what she said?
- Braden Helmer is constipated?
- Carson Helmer is much too young to be doing the pelvic thrust?
- Speedcubing could rival football as the Worldwide Sport?
- Final round of elimination factory solving: Me vs Faz?
- Hecklers during BLD are really distracting?
- I somehow made the Sq1 final and was ~15s slower than everyone else?
- Cameron is now 2nd in the world at 2x2 by 0.01?
- I finally got a half-decent pyra average, then got my worst average ever in the finals?
- My free Zhanchi is better than the one I spent $17.00 on?
- Jeremy beat magic OcR single twice, but came 3rd?
- Robert and I got each other's cubes, but under our own scorecards? (How does that even happen?)



Tim Major said:


> Jason is, the Terminator!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 28, 2011)

-The chairs are uncomfortable 
-There are hands in my faces
-Someone wrote down my time wrong


HANDS IN MY FACES.


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 28, 2011)

dear chris, josh, florian and tim major: r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r

Yay 10.94 but still the worst 10 in aus =/. Got a 18s one hand yaaay, second fastest in aus too =). Damn chris got a 12.47 and takes my 3rd in aus avg, oh well, great job to him. Happy getting third in oh & 3x3.

I had heaps of fun in the comp. I wanna move to melbourne.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

The 4x4 wr 30.28 slo-mo will be up on my youtube channel (fazdad1) in a few minutes.


----------



## sauso (Aug 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Wow nice. That's some huge improvement


 
Finally stickered the 4x4. lol, starting to work good now.


----------



## chris w (Aug 28, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> dear chris, josh, florian and tim major: r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r


 awesone thanks haha, sorry bout avg, but nice results in oh


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic sub-2 WR single 6x6! Wow! The second most epic solve this year! (after the 5.66 single 3x3) 

And sooo close an another epic sub-30 on 4x4 and sub-1 on 5x5......maybe next time


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Ive got it on film - might get uploaded tonight, if not tomorrow hopefully


 
Ok, I really want to see the whole MO3.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone have the 2nd round 2nd group scramble sheet? The first scramble was ridiculous, kind of easy cross, good pair, then 3 free pairs, COLL U-perm. I got 6/7 first try lol. I got it down to low 5.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone have footage from my multi?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Does anyone have footage from my multi?


 

I only have bits of it....


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2011)

Hays said:


> 1:00.27 5x5 world record.
> 2:16 6x6 MO3 (2:29 1:56 2:22) <- Anyone know if the 1:56 was super lucky or if the other 2 had pops or something?


 
Yeah, the 1:56 was just had really nice centers, and lots of pieces during edges just fell into place. The other two were just normal solves, although the first had a 2 piece pop right at the end which cost about 6 seconds. I'll upload the MO3 tomorrow.

Great competition, except for the druggie who sat down at the laptop and started scribbling on paper. Congrats to Cameron for his 2.27 average on scrambles that weren't really that easy at all. And to Zane and aronpm for their bld.


----------



## Florian (Aug 29, 2011)

Was a great competition i failed nearly everything besided 2x2 Final 4.02 is awesome for me.
I am place 162 in 2x2 average and place 1011 in single. awks!
Got a 8.47 PLL-Skip and a 8.88 NL. Sadly not official. Both are on the cams of at least 5 spectators.
Everybody loved my 5x5.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 29, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Congrats to Cameron for his 2.27 average on scrambles that weren't really that easy at all. And to Zane and aronpm for their bld.


Thanks.  The scrambles had pretty good EG sides though - as far as I remember the first one was 3 move side and very fast EG-1, and the second was 1 move side, cancelling into EG-1. And Zane and Aron's blind was awesome.



Florian said:


> Was a great competition i failed nearly everything besided 2x2 Final 4.02 is awesome for me.
> I am place 162 in 2x2 average and place 1011 in single. awks!
> Got a 8.47 PLL-Skip and a 8.88 NL.



Our 2x2 podium was 2.63 + 2.66 + 4.02 = 9.31, which I think is second in the world. Lol I'm 2nd at 2x2 average and 48th at single.  And nice 3x3 singles. :tu


----------



## TimMc (Aug 29, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> -The chairs are uncomfortable



SIT ON MY HANDS THEN!

Scrambles are up...

Tim.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 29, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Our 2x2 podium was 2.63 + 2.66 + 4.02 = 9.31, which I think is second in the world.


----------



## toastman (Aug 30, 2011)

Holas...

Awesome competition everyone! Great to meet you all. I had a blast and WILL BE BACK to improve on my 3BLD Epic Failures of DNF, DNF, DNF and Multi of 0/3. (I blame the clock. Oh man, that thing is hilarious. The galahs!). Basically my mind was mush with the nerves. Kept forgetting my memo... 24 hours later, I remember it all. ARGHGHGHGHGHGH!

I shall return! (But not before I learn TuRBo).


----------



## Daryl (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all,

It was a great competition for me.. I just fail for square-1, get DNF in first round, +2 in both round, bad average.. but still get the 3rd place.
I am so happy to get 4 podium in here.

I will go again for next year !


----------



## JHB (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I just wanted to thank everyone for making me feel so welcome at my first competition. Even though I am still a fair way off the pace, with a 3x3x3 best of 1:13.22, everyone was so positive. So thanks for your encouragement and see you in November where I aim to be under a minute  Jono.


----------



## slimjamin (Aug 31, 2011)

so...

see you guys at Cube Day?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 31, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


>


exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Does anyone have the 2nd round 2nd group scramble sheet? The first scramble was ridiculous, kind of easy cross, good pair, then 3 free pairs, COLL U-perm. I got 6/7 first try lol. I got it down to low 5.


 
B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' L B2 U' F L2 B' R D2 L' D U'

C: z2 D L F' U R2
1: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
2: d' R U' R'
3: y R U' R'
4a: y U R U' R'
Easy OLL
L-perm.
4b: y R' F R F' 
Sub 1 COLL
U-perm.

I wasn't in this round


----------



## andojay (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's TimMc Getting attacked with a Bulldog clip...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/6091552613/

Also i"ve noticed Luke (offical Photographer) as uploaded a few more photos... of the awards (if someone has already linked them, I've been away from the internet for a few days, i do apologise) 

It was a good and 'on schedule competition' 
I'm very pleased to see, from the results from the my point of view of organising it 
should be able to do it again for Melbourne cube day (even if it's just after exam period)

Congratulation on everyone who competed and helped out on the days!
I really do appreciated it, and makes the event run smoothly

oh yeh. most improved  by 55% since AN2010


----------

